# Your system



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Post pics of the components that worked for your vw/audi application....your tank, compressors, bags, mounts, shocks, controllers, etc.
***This is not a thread for 100 pictures of your car....you can post a picture for reference but this is mostly a techincal thread***
Also post where you purchased your system, how much it was and what you would change...what you like/dislike about your current setup.
This is not a section for DIY....make seperate posts for that....this is just a reference for those looking to put a kit together....It will tell them what parts/companies are good and what's not.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by diive4sho at 10:49 PM 12-18-2007_

_Modified by diive4sho at 10:55 PM 12-18-2007_


_Modified by diive4sho at 11:58 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Your system (diive4sho)*

^^^^^^
Awesome idea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Your system (Brian Fantana)*

you got to it before i did. you shud put add the cost of system and how well they like it. gives kids like me an idea what system to get in the spring


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Your system (diive4sho)*

This is the breakdown of pretty much everything I bought for the system in my 2003 Audi A4:
Sorry this is kinda hard to read, I can't embed spreadsheets or anything:
Qty	Item Cost
2	Aero Sport front bags and brackets	$190 (Usually 180 each, found a slightly used set for sale on the cheap)
https://www.universalairsuspen...8a06f
2	Strut bag mounting brackets $0 (should have been around $45, but came with the front bags)
https://www.universalairsuspen...b10f0
2	Slam Specialties 5" rear bags $150
http://www.suicidedoors.com/Sl...t.php
1	Rear brackets $20 (had custom drilled to work with the Slam Specialties bags)
http://www.suicidedoors.com/BagAdapterPlates.php#
1	S10 upper cups $45 (modified to be only one inch tall and the bolt location was moved)
http://suicidedoors.com/S10Sin...s.php#
1	Bilstein Sport shocks $325 (usually around $500 a set)
Bought used in the classifieds
1	5 gallon air tank $55
http://www.suicidedoors.com/Black5Gallon8Port.php
1	Viair 480c Compressor $220
ebay
1	110/150psi Pressure Switch Came with compressor
1	AFC valve block set $175
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1672
1	50ft. Red 3/8" DOT airline $20
http://www.suicidedoors.com/50...e.php
1	Misc air line fittings $86
Sourced locally
3	LocTite 545 (red) (or liquid teflon)	$6
http://suicidedoors.com/Loctit...t.php
1	7 switch box $50
Excentrix Automotive Innovations (on ebay)
1	Digital 5 sender pressure gauge $127
ebay (or http://www.fbirides.com)
1	SMC Water separator $30
http://www.suicidedoors.com/SMCWaterTrap38.php
2	30 amp inline fuse $0
Aleady had
1	30/40 amp relay $7
http://www.suicidedoors.com/30...t.php
1	Shipping/misc $150	

*TOTAL $1656*
The "misc" stuff on the last line includes things like MDF to make the trunk setup with, carpet for it, random nuts and bolts needed to mount things, several spools of wire and connectors, and other things of that nature. Since I got the front bags and shocks used, I saved about $450, so if you were to buy all-new components, expect to plunk down about two grand.
I also actually purchased my valves from a company called JP Kustoms (www.jpkustoms.com). However, they ripped me off by charging me $370 and then sending me the AFC valves (which wasn't even what I ordered!) that are actually only $175 from ChassisTech and then refused to refund my money. They are a joke and I highly recommend that you never do any business with them. I wouldn't even mention their name or website in this post, but I want this thread to come up in Google searches so potential customers can know how much they suck. They were so unhelpful that I finally had to report the purchase to Mastercard and now they're taking care of it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_However_, the actual valves are GREAT, I really like them. They're super fast and work perfect.
If you're looking for other valve options, here are a few other good deals I found:
ASCO FBSS manifold http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/3diacvamapob.html
FBI Blitzluft 1/2" valves	http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=8289
SMC 3/8" valve 8-pack http://www.suicidedoors.com/38...).php
I still have one more thing to buy and that is the Fab-Lab Ride height controller (www.fab-labcustoms.com/info.htm). This will make it easy to set (and maintain) my ride height without having to fine-tune it by messing with my switches everytime I get in the car. I have a couple friends with bagged cars that have this and they highly recommend it. It was designed by a local guy who is an airride guru, so I trust this product.


----------



## yel0wsn0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Amazing, im in love with this forum.
*down on one knee*
Air-ride. I admired you from a far for so long. It wasn't until recently that I could tell you how I felt. I love air-ride so much. Will you marry me?


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yel0wsn0* »_Amazing, im in love with this forum.
*down on one knee*
Air-ride. I admired you from a far for so long. It wasn't until recently that I could tell you how I felt. I love air-ride so much. Will you marry me?

haha wow this is so much help. i am def. going to be looking into this


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

b5.5 wagon
- easy street sleeve struts up front with custom lower mounts
- rear air lift bellows, custom mounts, and koni yellows
- easy street billet manifold valves
- air lift fittings (best out there, all-metal push-in)
- easy street auto pilot digital controller
- 2x viair 380c chrome
- 2x 3 gallon tanks
- parker water trap
- clean manifold setup that i'm not sharing







. it allows me to quick-disconnect any part and seal it off without affecting other parts. worked well when a pressure sensor cracked a couple weeks ago.

fronts should be able to go 1.5" lower if i notch the rails, which would put the subframe on the ground. shooting for that this summer. rears i think i may be able to squeeze a half-inch more, but the fenders sit on 215-35-19's. might go to 18's with 215-40 to help with that. otherwise, completely redoing the front struts and valve setup. 
total cost of all parts is over $4k, not including the new struts i just got, new tanks, and any of the lowering work i have coming up
people have to realize that air is not the same as coilovers. you cant just install the setup and drive around like a retard. there's maintenance, replacement parts, and the risk of blowing a bag at any minute. 
spend the money, buy the best parts you can afford, and plan the install before diving in. if you're not at at least $2k, you're skimping on something. I have over *30,000* daily-driven miles on my air setup with no major issues. i drive it to shows 7 hours away, i drive it in the ice and snow, single digit temps, 90+ degree high-humidity, and can still come home and drop in on the ground, raise it up the next morning for work. *you get what you pay for.*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

2007 VW Rabbit
-Universal Air Suspension Aeroports (front)
-Universal Air Suspension "Air House 2" (rear)
-Custom upper and lower mounts front and back
-Custom camber plates
-Custom shortened, revalved, reinforced Koni Sports all around
-dual Viair 380s
-5 gallon stainless
-industrial 1/2" heavy duty valves rated for 10million intervals (yes 10,000,000!)
-EAS 9 switch controller
-Dakota Digital Odyssey Quad Air Pressure Monitor
-Parker water traps
-1/2 lines
-needle valves for flow control to the rear
-all metal push to connect fittings
-1.75" C-notch

*www.mason-tech.com*
*Universal Air Suspension*



_Modified by Plain at 12:02 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

Santi's AIr ride. 
- Chassis Tech Front Struts w/ Airlift bags
- Mofidied upper strut bushing
- Modified lower strut tab
- modified front bag bracket
- Weitec Rear shocks no bump stops
- Firestone double below rear bags
- 3 gallon tank
- 450 Viair compressor
- EAS 7 Switch Box
- FBI Rides Digital Display
- Chasis Tech 8 valve set-up w/ dual manifolds.
- 1/4" lines
- Suicide doors fittings
- Passenger frame notch
- no Sway. 
coming soon.
new rear bags
5 gallon tank
another 450 viair


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

MKIV Jetta Wagon 1.8t
Air Ride's Easystreet set up
with digital controler
and the pankcake tank.
Need to knotch the frame to put it on the ground. I love the kit super good install.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

MkV GTI
-Universal Air Suspension Aeroports (front)
-Universal Air Suspension "Air House" (rear)
-custom front and rear mounts
-dual Viair 480s
-5 gallon chrome
-3/8 smc valves
-3/8 lines
-Easy street controler


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

HPS Premiums bags with Pillow mount upgrade
*Management-*

Easy Street Auto Pilot Digital Air Management System 
*Components: *
- Digital Controller 
- Controller Mounting Bracket 
- Digital Controller ECU 
- Pezio Transducers 
- Anodized Manifolds 
- 1/2 Airline 
- Air Line Cutter 
- VIAIR 460C Compressor- 
- 5 Gallon 8 1/2" Port Tank- 
- Inflation Valve and Drain ****
- Wire Harness 
- Thread Sealant 
- Compressor Relay 
- Nickel Plated Fittings


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur did put bags in? nice! i shuda follwed your build more closely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics?


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

so far i have not installed anything yet but these are all my components 
Air management 
Airbagit.com plug and play kit (dc5000 compressor and 8 way valve blocks 3/8 valves) i have bagged a S10 with the plug and play stuff it was super easy well put together and reliable. has everything from circuit breaker to raise and lower speeds

7 switch box
3 gallon Tank
HPS STRUTS AND BAGS
Dakota Digital Quad Digital air monitor gauge
all and all i am at about 2200 bucks for everything and it all fits in the spare tire well.
50 feet of 3/8 line


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I ran the easy street auto pilot, 3 gallon tank and viair 380. 1/4 inc line= slow and smooth. All tucked into te spare tire well.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

any custom mk2 setups? 
would be nice to read about a setup for a mk2 that doesn't have reverse rake or modded strut towers...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I know scott has a setup at http://www.mason-tech.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I know scott has a setup at http://www.mason-tech.com

which are just the easy street chapman sleeve struts with welded mounts. 

although from the site: "Air bags are manufactured for us by Univeral Air and struts/shocks are all Koni Sport Adjustable."


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_which are just the easy street chapman sleeve struts with welded mounts.

is there a place where i can buy the mounts which get welded to the strut which the spindle bolts to or is that something that has to be fabricated or cut from a stock strut?
any tips or tricks on which upper strut bearing to use to get the front to sit lower on a mk2?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.)*

some kits are available with different mounts, some you have to customize


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^ after all is said and done i wanna be able to lay the vr6 oilpan/subframe on the ground. with that being said would it be more beneficial for me to start off with one of the universal macpherson air struts up front or would i be better off modding an aftermarket koni strut with custom upper & lower airbag mounts and tee-bars?!
what i've gathered from talking to a few people is that i need to get the lower bag mount as close to the tire/rim as possible... get the bottom of the strut as close to the axle/outer cv joint boot as possible... maybe even notching the subframe and frame rails to allow for more travel in the c-arms and axles?
right now i'm using vr6 upper strut bearings... is there something else i could go with that'll get the car a little lower? i wanna do all that i possibly can without having to modify the strut towers since the bay is "finished"...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.)*

depends on the car

the lower the bag is mounted, the lower you can go, yes, but you also have less ability to raise, and a higher pressure at your dirving height. 
if it's a mk4, you dont have much to do to get the vr oilpan on the ground, on coils i had 2" clearance daily driven no notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

































hps pro bags 
viair dual 380 compressors
5 gallon stainless tank
3/8" lines fron
1/4" lines to rear
viair dual needle psi gauge(1 for front 1 for back)
basic switches for up and down for front and rear
asco 4 way manifold


----------



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (yel0wsn0)*

The Smc 3/8 valves are super. I hae them on the caddy and they are stought and awesome. They hae them fforsale on e-bay from time to time for 200.00 for 8 valves


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk420ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk420ae* »_
































hps pro bags 
viair dual 380 compressors
5 gallon stainless tank
3/8" lines fron
1/4" lines to rear
viair dual needle psi gauge(1 for front 1 for back)
basic switches for up and down for front and rear
asco 4 way manifold


Are you going to hide the power and speaker wire that are just sitting out in the picture, would seem like a waste of all you work if you didn't, I really like the way you put the gauges and rocker switches in the dash clean and simple


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_

Are you going to hide the power and speaker wire that are just sitting out in the picture,


your probably gonna want to hook up the other voicw coil on your sub too


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

My Kit:
HAS/GAS Parts:
Shocks
Bags
Stainless steel air tanks x 3
Lines 
Fittings
1/2 inch Valves
Dual Needle gages x 2 (AirBagit.com)
Air Zenith Compressor (LowriderDepot.com)
Remote control units x 2 (Bullock)
7 switch switchbox (EAI via Ebay)


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Your system (diive4sho)*

i wanna know what setup capita's running


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*

He's running the Easystreet setup for air management, but the Suspension has been altered quite a bit from it's original form. He has Universal Aerosports up front though.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Capt. Obvious)*

oh nicee! 
ive seen one easystreet setup in person. and it looks a little bouncy. is capitas bouncy?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Not sure where you saw the easy street set up and at what PSI but don't think it bouncy at all, but then again I have riden in quite a few cars with hydrolics


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_oh nicee! 
ive seen one easystreet setup in person. and it looks a little bouncy. is capitas bouncy?

They must have been driving with very low pressure in the bags, because usually aren't bouncy unless you have them paired with crappy shocks or you run a really low air pressure.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_oh nicee! 
ive seen one easystreet setup in person. and it looks a little bouncy. is capitas bouncy?

i drive easystreet everyday, and it is not bouncy if you are at the right pressure, the best way to drive with my setup is 45 psi front and around 45-50 rear., and if i go down to 30 then it gets bouncy, also it becomes undrivable with my vr oilpan


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Rat4Life)*

really.. thats pretty low pressure.. my friend with an s10 is running 175
would i not need that high of a psi?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_really.. thats pretty low pressure.. my friend with an s10 is running 175
would i not need that high of a psi?

i am all the way up at aroud 90-100 psi
but in the same time my friend with B5.5 passat is running 125 at ride hight



_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:29 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Rat4Life)*

so 40 is lowerish


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*

yeah i run between 50-60 all the way around


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Your system (mk420ae)*

oh ok.. so u get a pressure switch to control that right?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*

A pressure switch controls the amount of air pressure in the tank. You use the gauges and your switches to set ride height if you don't have a ride height controller.
I usually drive my car around 70-75psi on all four corners.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Your system (Capt. Obvious)*

i wish i had that going on, i'm at 120 front and 40 rear


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Your system ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i wish i had that going on, i'm at 120 front and 40 rear

my buddy mike with flat black b5.5 is running 125psi up front, i think it has to be because of universal chapman front struts. will def fix the problem by using universal air aero sport bags.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Your system (Rat4Life)*

well that's my plan for this season








that and some more cutting


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Your system ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well that's my plan for this season








that and some more cutting

more cutting, sound like a good plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have to do that sometime this winter too


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*

the tank fills to 175/180 on the easystreet kit before the compressor automaticaly turns off.In the bags themelves. . . im going to say about 40psi up front and 45 in the rear and it drives very close to stock


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Your system (HAPPYnotEMO)*

east street digital controller is set at 176psi, which requires you to run the proper tank and compressor setup. make sure you use a tank rated for 200psi+, and a 200psi compressor (viair 380c).


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Your system (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_oh ok.. so u get a pressure switch to control that right?

Let me see if I can explain a pressure switch.

A pressure switch is basically a pressure sensitive switch (I believe there is some sort of spring tensioned diaphragm in it) that triggers a solenoid to turn your compressors on and off. Typically they are places inline of the valves, typically off of a "T"fitting directly off your tank or even plugged into an extra port on your tank if you have one. I have mine on a "T" so it can read the tank pressure accurately. Lets say you have a 165/200 (165 PSI on - 200 PSI off) pressure switch. Well when the tank is between 0 PSI (empty) and 165 PSI the pressure switch is bridging an electrical signal that switches a heavy duty solenoid which then in turn turns on your compressors. Once the tank pressure hits 200psi the pressure switch's diaphram will pull the electrical contacts apart inside the switch which will cut the electrical signal to the solenoid thus cutting power to the compressors. You ask "Do your compressors turn off an on all the time?" answer no. I have the electrical signal for the pressure switch hooked up though my ignition so it won't turn on unless the key in and turned.
You can pressure switches in all sorts of pressure settings. Mine is 165 PSI on and 200 PSI off.
I have seen 110/145, 115/150, 150/180, fully adjustable.. etc...some air compressors require specific ones, if you get a pressure switch that is to high it will void the warranty on the compressor.



_Modified by Plain at 10:22 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Plain)*


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Your system (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_


So with this setup, you only need one output line from the tank to the valve block, and then the valve block controls the indicidual bags? Is this the common setup for most systems? Does the distance between the tank and the valve block affect performance or just the distance of the valveblock to each bags? Sorry for the noob questions. I'm just trying to get a good understanding of the ideal way to set thigs up before I dive into my project. TIA.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Your system (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

i've got a couple more questions...
-whats the deal with the multiple tank & compressor setups? is it so you can have a dedicated compressor & tank combo for the front & the back of the car?
- is it hard to bend up some 3/8" stainless steel hardlines with a held hand tube bender?
- does anyone have a source for off the shelf chrome plated valves, fittings, compressors & tanks?
- where can i find tanks with the airline bungs mounted on the ends as opposed to the sides?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Your system (Mike.)*

more compressors = more cfm
more tanks = more capacity
i do 2 tanks cause i like the look, i do 2 compressors because i have a bit of ocd when it comes to symmetry








-------------
copper would be easier
------------
you can buy air lift chrome valves (www.easystreetair.com)
same for the fittings
they also have chrome viair 380c's (which i have)
chrome tanks you can buy a bunch of places
-------------------------
again a lot of places, i have 2 tanks with 1 port on each end. you can buy them with 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ports only on the ends (maybe more)


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Your system ([email protected])*

thanx for the info, Jason. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i'm trying to do as much research as possible before i dive into this
couple more questions and i'm done...
- do i absolutely need a valve manifold or can they be setup independently? a manifold doesn't mesh with the vision i have in my head for my trunk setup.
- also would anyone happen to have a more in-depth schematic than the pic above of how all this goes together for a basic install?


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Plain)*

ohhh ok thanks plain


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Mike.)*

http://universalairsuspension....s.pdf 
this should explain everything in detail for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Your system (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ http://universalairsuspension....s.pdf 
this should explain everything in detail for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx for that link dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i found some more pdf's from that site...thats exactly what i needed to see. it's pretty overwhelming & confusing with as many options as there are out there


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Mike.)*

your welcome ....yes their support site is amazing.....Take a look at the wiring diagrams..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Your system (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
So with this setup, you only need one output line from the tank to the valve block, and then the valve block controls the indicidual bags? Is this the common setup for most systems? Does the distance between the tank and the valve block affect performance or just the distance of the valveblock to each bags? Sorry for the noob questions. I'm just trying to get a good understanding of the ideal way to set thigs up before I dive into my project. TIA.

to clarify the valve block is basically a manifold that can distribute air to your entire system so on the manifold you have an exhaust side and supply side. So one line in from your tank to supply your system one line out to release air from the system, 4 lines to each corner. Its pretty simple. The distance doenst matter on the supply to the manifold to be honest its going to be pretty much instantanious in moving air from tank to manifold then from manifold to bags. So distance means nothing really, thats how fast the air moves. The only thing you need to make sure of is that you run the same length of hose to both your front bags and the same length of hose to both your rear bags if youre just doing a front and back system

_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_i've got a couple more questions...
-whats the deal with the multiple tank & compressor setups? is it so you can have a dedicated compressor & tank combo for the front & the back of the car?
- is it hard to bend up some 3/8" stainless steel hardlines with a held hand tube bender?
- does anyone have a source for off the shelf chrome plated valves, fittings, compressors & tanks?
- where can i find tanks with the airline bungs mounted on the ends as opposed to the sides?









yes you could have a dedicated tank and compressor but i really dont think its necessary, im running 2 compressors so that my tank fill time is a lot less the more air being pushed shorter amout of time its going to take to get off the ground and the shorter amount of time you have to listen to compressors making noise. as far as chrome plated valves unless you plan on displaying them not really necesary, you can easily obtain chrome tank and compressors i purcahsed my stainless tank and compressors from streetbeatcustoms.com oh and my stainless tank has 4 ports 2 on each end


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Your system (mk420ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk420ae* »_
to clarify the valve block is basically a manifold that can distribute air to your entire system so on the manifold you have an exhaust side and supply side. So one line in from your tank to supply your system one line out to release air from the system, 4 lines to each corner. Its pretty simple. The distance doenst matter on the supply to the manifold to be honest its going to be pretty much instantanious in moving air from tank to manifold then from manifold to bags. So distance means nothing really, thats how fast the air moves. The only thing you need to make sure of is that you run the same length of hose to both your front bags and the same length of hose to both your rear bags if youre just doing a front and back system
yes you could have a dedicated tank and compressor but i really dont think its necessary, im running 2 compressors so that my tank fill time is a lot less the more air being pushed shorter amout of time its going to take to get off the ground and the shorter amount of time you have to listen to compressors making noise. as far as chrome plated valves unless you plan on displaying them not really necesary, you can easily obtain chrome tank and compressors i purcahsed my stainless tank and compressors from streetbeatcustoms.com oh and my stainless tank has 4 ports 2 on each end

more good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
yeah i plan on the displaying the valves thats why i was inquiring about the chromed versions...i picked up a few lowrider magazines on my way home from work today and was really inspired by the trunk displays they have for there hydro setups and i wanna take some of that "flava" & apply it to my air setup


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Your system (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_
more good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
yeah i plan on the displaying the valves thats why i was inquiring about the chromed versions...i picked up a few lowrider magazines on my way home from work today and was really inspired by the trunk displays they have for there hydro setups and i wanna take some of that "flava" & apply it to my air setup









If you get the chassis tech manifolds and valves. the tops of them are polished already. But idk about chrome valves. Most people just display tank and compressors and hide the rest, and it may be easier for youjsut to have stainless steel braided line than running hard line. 
also remember the thicker the line, the harder it'll be to get around and to hide.


----------

